

Microsoft Research Developing Accurate GPS-Like Navigation For Indoor Spaces - MRonney
http://techli.com/2012/06/microsoft-fm-indoor-navigation/

======
incision
The indoor Google Maps I've used in airports does this flawlessly. Is the
Microsoft tech different somehow?

